# '40 Ford Sedan delivery



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Laying down the candy orange.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Niiice.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

love the color contrast, good way of doing it with the fenders and such.......Any idea of power plant for it?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure yet.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Be sure to post your choice(s)!!!!!

Also, that orange, is that the Boyd "Gloss Orange Pearl"?????


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope!I painted it silver,then copper then 5 coats of Tamiya Clear Orange!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

...VERY cool color to say the least! I have a Orange Pearl thats really close the same color!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Always loved the Delivery body, looks timeless and classy to me... 

This is starting out pretty sweet! *ABSOLUTELY LOVE* the colors so far, the coppery-orange looks great with the black.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!Working on the engine and chassis.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE!!!!! Ford 427? looks to be anyway!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep!BBF w/blower and bugcatcher!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That engine without the blower was a bull moose altho it moved a whole bunch faster then the animal itself LOL NICE choice tho....Was a "Hemi" of a different breed!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!I like the chrome headers too!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking build ! :thumbsup: And I like the color ! A friend has a Peterbilt that's very close to the same color. He calls it Sun Burst Orange.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes sir!that candy orange certainly stands out!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mounted up the engine and driveshaft.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is just cool - I like it


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Where or what model did you get that drive shaft from? I like the detail in it..... The U-Joints look real!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I made the drive shaft from 1/8 brass tubing .The u joints came from the '41 Willys pick up kit.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mounted up the wheels and tires and test fit the body and fenders.Pretty cool the fit looks good!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE man! That looks AWESOME!

As for the U-Joints, I'll be keepin' my eye out for a couple of those, they look awesome....


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes they do look better than your run of the mill kit ujoints in most kits!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

The exhaust manifolds/headers also looks really well too! Nice detail all around!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mounted up the radiator,upper and lower hoses as well as the electric cooling fan.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I decided to go with a different upholstery pattern.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Coming along.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thats awesome Interior work! Looks GREAT!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice interior! This is coming together very well.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I found some cool chrome side pipes in my parts stash.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gotta love a well stocked parts box!!!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!The rear bumper and taillight treatment will be a surprise also!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, now that is something I did not expect at all. Nice change.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Decided to add a visor.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Love the visor philo! The tail section...from an Impala?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes I think so!Found the tail panel in my parts stash.


----------

